# [emerge] Paquets bloqués

## Anard

Emerge continue depuis plusieurs mois à se plaindre de ne pas pouvoir mettre à jour dev-python/docutils. Je pensait que le problème se règlerait avec une mise à jour de sphinx, mais pour le moment, rien de nouveau. Avez-vous des infos à ce sujet et êtes-vous confronté(e)s au même souci ?

Aussi, il ne parvient pas à mettre à jour shotwell pour une dépendance manquante :

```
Found CMake: /usr/bin/cmake (3.22.4)

WARNING: CMake Toolchain: Failed to determine CMake compilers state

Run-time dependency unity found: NO (tried pkgconfig and cmake)

Run-time dependency gdk-x11-3.0 found: YES 3.24.34

Run-time dependency gdk-wayland-3.0 found: NO (tried pkgconfig and cmake)

meson.build:67:0: ERROR: Dependency "gdk-wayland-3.0" not found, tried pkgconfig and cmake

A full log can be found at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/shotwell-0.30.15/work/shotwell-0.30.15-build/meson-logs/meson-log.txt

 * ERROR: media-gfx/shotwell-0.30.15::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

```

Je n'ai pas trouvé gdk-wayland dans la base de portage...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Regarder le bug #836831.

----------

## netfab

 *Anard wrote:*   

> Emerge continue depuis plusieurs mois à se plaindre de ne pas pouvoir mettre à jour dev-python/docutils. Je pensait que le problème se règlerait avec une mise à jour de sphinx, mais pour le moment, rien de nouveau. Avez-vous des infos à ce sujet et êtes-vous confronté(e)s au même souci ?
> 
> 

 

Oui. Bug 802618 - dev-python/sphinx_rtd_theme: needs <dev-python/docutils-0.17

 *Sam James wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just ignore the _warning_ (it's not an error).
> 
> 

 

----------

## pti-rem

 *Anard wrote:*   

> Aussi, il ne parvient pas à mettre à jour shotwell pour une dépendance manquante

 

J'ai eu aussi et je me passe de shotwell pour le moment : je l'ai effacé.

Je trouve que cette dépendance gdk-wayland-3.0 est en grand écart avec mon profil Xfce.Last edited by pti-rem on Tue May 31, 2022 6:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anard

Oui, sans s'en passer il fonctionne très bien comme ça, juste il n'est pas mis jour. Et j'aime bien régler les bugs des portage avant  qu'ils ne deviennent exponentiels...

Mais promis, la prochaine fois avant de poster ici, j'irais voir sur bugs.gentoo.org. Ceci dit, concernant docutils, ça fait vraiment longtemps que ça dure et ça commence à devenir énervant... C'est pour ça que je demandais confirmation que c'était pareil chez les copains  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

 *Anard wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, concernant docutils, ça fait vraiment longtemps que ça dure et ça commence à devenir énervant...

 

C'est vrai. Si tu veux vraiment ne plus voir ce warning, il suffit d'ajouter :

```

--exclude "dev-python/docutils"

```

à ta ligne de commande, le temps que des releases soient effectuées.

Il y a aussi le bug #829842 - dev-python/sphinx: requires <docutils-0.18, dans lequel on append récemment que :

 *John Helmert III wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Upstream PR was merged: https://github.com/sphinx-doc/sphinx/pull/10164
> 
> 

 

Les choses vont peut-être bouger d'ici peu.

----------

## netfab

Il suffisait d'en parler :

 *Sam James wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sphinx 5.0.0 and friends are now in tree
> 
> 

 

----------

